# Navien’s Leaking Combustion Gasses



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

Not sure if anyone else has seen the videos of MikeyPipes on YouTube where he is seeing a 100% failure rate of Navien boilers (NCB and NPEs) heat exchangers leaking combustion gasses. I know I’ve put 4 NPEs in last month and will be switching to Rinna’s after seeing his videos. Anyone else concerned about them? Im going to test my old NR series and see if it has the same issue.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m a Steve Lav fan and Mikey is his arch nemesis. I won’t give him a click


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

I also just posted about this


----------

